# Not Looking Good For Fry's Electronics



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2019)

Went to Fry's yesterday to buy a wifi card. Haven't been there in a while. Their shelves are empty, looks even worse than Sears! They didn't have a single network card in stock.

So sad, I loved Fry's. When Radio Shack closed I didn't care much cause we had Fry's. I used to go Fry's every Sunday to check out what was on sale, look at tools, electronics, gadgets, etc. I've built a number of PCs from stuff I bought there. Now I don't have anywhere close to buy electronic components when I need to repair something.

Had to resort to ordering what I need on Amazon. Yeah I do love Amazon but I wouldn't have gladly paid a bit more for what I needed to have that day. Sucks that another one is gonna close because of internet sales. Not surprised though. Ordered the wifi card last night on Amazon for much cheaper than I would have paid at Frys & it's already out for delivery today.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow, that is sad.  Frys.com got beat out by newegg.com, then newegg got trounced by amazon.  It took a few years, and now is looking like a slow, leg twitching death.  These days I buy PC components on amazon, or from B&H Photo Video, who didn't go by way of Fry's because they figured out how to sell big volume online.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 9, 2019)

My thought is that buying anything local that isn't clothes, auto parts, food or sold at WalMart/Home Depot (or one of their clones) is going to be gone in the next 10 or 20 years, only available online.


----------



## stioc (Oct 9, 2019)

It is sad but businesses that don't want to innovate or change with the times it's not looking good for any of them.

With literally one-day deliveries I've been getting from Amazon I don't see any reason to go to any store when it takes me time to fight traffic, deal with the parking and then take my chances at what type of product I'll get at whatever price.

Having said that Amazon isn't necessarily the cheapest anymore so I shop at Banggood, AliExpress, Ebay and Walmart too.


----------



## mickri (Oct 9, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Fry's.  I never buy anything from Amazon.  Amazon has been the ruin of more businesses large or small than anything else.  And I seem to always find what I want at a lower cost somewhere else.  I try to buy from local businesses whenever I can.  Local is relative in my case because the nearest small town is 12 miles away.  The next closest town is 25 miles away from me.  I make a shopping run about every 2 weeks.  Make a list and call around to see if anybody has what's on my list.  Otherwise I search online for the best price including shipping and sales tax.


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm afraid I'm not surprised.  One unique thing about Frys used to be the fairly extensive electronics parts and test gear selection.  I bought a portable TEK scope and other small test equipment there years ago, also lots of test leads and PC cards/motherboards, etc.  Last time I was in one a year or so ago the parts section had dwindled to 2-3 very short isles.  They had almost eliminated their uniqueness.  Never went back after that.  Online didn't stop me from shopping there, their stocking decisions did.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2019)

One of my favorite stores.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry, not to make light of the situation, but what is up with those marshmallow/mushroom/ice cream display tables? Not quite sure which theme they were going for there.


----------



## stupoty (Oct 10, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> Sorry, not to make light of the situation, but what is up with those marshmallow/mushroom/ice cream display tables? Not quite sure which theme they were going for there.



My bro reckons their minecraft inspired 

Stu


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 10, 2019)

I have never been to a Frys, actually never even heard of them till now they were never in this area. What did in Radio Shack is when they changed from an electronics store to a cell phone store that only sold phones and plans at MSRP or more. It looks like it may have been a fun store. Now for electronic components the only option left is mail order. There are no local places left to buy from at any price.


----------



## coherent (Oct 10, 2019)

Went to Fry's in Phoenix, looked about the same.  I finally found an employee in the near empty store and asked him if Frys was going out of business? He said no, not at all... they were restructuring all of their supplier contracts and shelves should be restocked by the end of Oct. Sounded like a bunch of BS to me. I've never heard of stores having empty shelves due to supplier changes. Maybe the China import trade issues have brought about some unexpected major changes, but guess we'll see whats really happening at Frys soon.  At best I see them becoming an online oriented retailer. But, an online article states....


> We are in the process of re-ordering product and restocking shelves. More product in all stores in next few weeks. Fry’s is not liquidating. And products ordered online are now shipped to customers directly from their local stores.
> Fry’s is not going out of business or closing any stores (except Palo Alto, California in January 2020, due to lease expired). No plans to close any other stores.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2019)

vtcnc said:


> Sorry, not to make light of the situation, but what is up with those marshmallow/mushroom/ice cream display tables? Not quite sure which theme they were going for there.



Haha. Some Fry's stores are themed. The one I go to is themed like Alice in Wonderland. The next closest on to me is themed like an alien invasion attack.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2019)

coherent said:


> Went to Fry's in Phoenix, looked about the same.  I finally found an employee in the near empty store and asked him if Frys was going out of business? He said no, not at all... they were restructuring all of their supplier contracts and shelves should be restocked by the end of Oct. Sounded like a bunch of BS to me. I've never heard of stores having empty shelves due to supplier changes. Maybe the China import trade issues have brought about some unexpected major changes, but guess we'll see whats really happening at Frys soon.  At best I see them becoming an online oriented retailer. But, an online article states....



My buddy told me the same thing last night. He said he asked & they told him the same thing. He also thinks it's BS, like a story to tell emoloyees so they don't quit or something.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 10, 2019)

Article from Venture Beat about the draw-down in stock.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 11, 2019)

I shopped at Fry's Electronics when they first opened in Sunnyvale; two brothers who's dad owned a grocery store chain started it, my old boss knew their dad. I stopped at the Concord, CA store a few weeks back and it was about the same although they did have the one thing (cheap access point) that I wanted.

They did try to compete online, and even offered same day delivery for a while I believe. But, having a huge store with staff and inventory you have to buy yourself just won't cut it in today's climate. Does Amazon even have inventory other than their branded "basics" stuff they use to kill off sellers that are too profitable?

I also shopped at a Whole Foods on that trip and I felt kinda dirty for buying groceries from Amazon. Too bad I'm not working their developer conference again this year, that was good money....

John


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2019)

Speaking of Amazon. I'm lucky to have survived the Saddleridge fire that blazed through my community last night. We are still mandatory evacuation until tomorrow. I stayed, it was crazy night, I was up all night. Yet Amazon still somehow managed to deliver my package that was scheduled today when I myself almost didn't make it back to my home when I went to grab something to eat.


----------



## francist (Oct 11, 2019)

Stay safe, Will.

-frank


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks Frank!


----------



## Z2V (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow, that’s too close for comfort there. Glad your ok


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 12, 2019)

Man Will that is too close for comfort.  That is an awful situation out there ever summer.  Stay safe!!!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 12, 2019)

I bought my shop stereo at Fry's earlier this year, they were able to match or beat Amazon's price and it came home with me that day. I used to go to Fry's all the time when I lived close to one. In recent years though the stores have looked more like Big Lots than a tech store, it is kind of depressing to go into one now.

I think it is more than just Amazon though, computer games, music and videos took up a lot of shelf space and those have largely gone to a download / streaming model. They used to have racks of magazines, that is another market in decline.  

I think tech is also hit much harder than others simply because people into the latest technology are probably well above the average when it comes to using the internet for shopping, and shopping online has become so easy, particularly for those of us outside of a major metro area.


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 12, 2019)

The local Frys in Webster has been in similar shape for the past month. I can't believe that they open the doors in the morning. It's a shame, there is no place to buy electronic parts in the Houston area.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 12, 2019)

Be careful with that fire, my friends barely made it out alive (like in their pajamas with nothing but her purse) in the Sonoma fire. They lost their home, cats, and a huge shop with probably 2 dozen classic cars.

But they are alive 

So Stay Safe 

John


----------



## jbolt (Oct 15, 2019)

Ran into the same thing at the Sunnyvale Fry's this past weekend when I went looking for an RCA cable extension.  3/4 of the shelves were bare. Several areas had been rearranged and while bare it didn't seem like a store going out of business. Very odd.

Now the worst part is I also went to a Best Buy, a Central Computer and 3 car audio shops and no one had what I needed or even the parts to make up a cable.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 15, 2019)

I'd think that in the entire U.S., Sunnyvale is probably the best place for an electronic component outlet. If it's not doing well there, it doesn't bode well for anywhere else either.


----------



## jbltwin1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Great pics-  or horrible.  Hope all is good.  Mike.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 17, 2019)

Damn! Too close for comfort! Glad to hear you are safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone. The aftermath. Now that everything is burnt, we're good for another 10 yrs or so.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 17, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Thanks everyone. The aftermath. Now that everything is burnt, we're good for another 10 yrs or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 304123
> ...



The Spanish sure knew what they were doing with those tile roofs.

Glad to see you made it through alrightThank goodness for our first responders


----------

